# male or female??



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

We bought new 2 week old rare breed of chicks but I can’t tell if there a rooster or a hen I needed to know cuz I’m starting to breed my chickens in spring.And if there Is two too and like one hen them ima be in bad luck :/


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Can't tell anything from your photos because of the red light and might not be able to tell anyway at 2 weeks. What "rare breed" did you buy? "Rare breed" without knowing the actual breed provides no information.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ayam ceyami Is the breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to have to do something about the red. And get photos of them from the side. Holding them covers up too many hints as to what sex they are.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

They look older than two weeks.

n if they are ayam cemani’s I would say all male… The cockerels of this breed tend to comb fast.

Please get better photos for confirmation, though. It’s hard to see anything with the blinding red light there.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Sorry I’m new so I’m not the best at doing pictures and stuff but I found out there all hens. And sorry about that red light it’s there heat lamp.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't catch that but @ChickenBiscuts is right. Those peeps might be two months old since they're fully feathered. They probably don't even need that intense heat anymore.

We all learn something new everyday. It's what keeps us going.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

thanks, but should I put them out side it’s snowing out so I’m not sure tho.??


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Do u want better pictures of the chicks??


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet two is a boy. Love that pic, btw. 

The third one is hard since that danged red light is interfering again. 

If you can get away with keeping them up longer, without the heat lamp, then that's what I'd do. Let them begin to adjust to cooler temps. Putting them out now would be a shock.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ok I’ll do that’s thanks


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

What about the chick?? She/he still has fluff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one way to know if it's OK is if they don't complain and cry about the heat being off. You can tell the distress voice from their normally talking.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ok I’ll do that their not peeping and huddling, so that’s good.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think the 2nd pictured one is a boy, agree with robin!


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ok


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just so you know, I'm notorious for not getting the sexes right in hard feathered birds.


----------

